
Show HN: AI powered local indie coffee shops recommendation engine - sleiman
https://indie.coffee?ref=hn
======
sleiman
Hey HN, we are launching our API and AI engine for indie coffee shops
recommendations around the world. We have everything working on adbeus.com,
they are using our API already. Looking forward​ to hear your feedback!

